# Anybody from Columbia, South Carolina?



## Pluto080811 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hello,
I am the newest owner of wonderful dog(girl) pluto named after planet PLUTO. I need lots of advice and support. If anybody in the area can help me if will be hapy happy.

Thanks


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My beloved Cookie's (aka Starseeker 's Kissmas Cookie CDX RE CGC) breeder is in Columbia. She is Mary Williams/Starseeker Goldens/Midlands Golden Rescue. She is a good resource.


----------

